# Umbau Lichterkette



## Terraworm (29. November 2004)

Muss aus einer Lichterkette mit 20 Lampen 7 Lampen ausbauen um sie in einen Schwippbogen zu bekommen. 
Daten der einzelnen Lampe 12 Volt Wechselspannung und 1,14 Ampere
Daten der Lichterkette 220 Volt Wechselspannung und 22,8 Ampere
Nun meine Frage: Was für einen Verbraucher muss ich anstatt der 7 Lampen einbauen damit die verbleibenden 13 nicht zerstört werden.

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten!


----------



## melmager (30. November 2004)

Terraworm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Daten der Lichterkette 220 Volt Wechselspannung und 22,8 Ampere



Klingt nach einer Flughafenbeleuchtung 

Ne  im Ernst die Angabe muss 1,14 Ampere sein da die Lampen in Reihe geschaltet sind

und rechnen müssen wir mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz R = U/I
 7 * 12 = 84 V müssen verbraten werden

R = 84V / 1,14 A
R = 73,7 Ohm als Widerstand und die Leistung ist W = U* I 
W= 84V * 1,14A 
Leistung 95,8 W

recht Krumme Werte 
Aufgerundet = 100W 75 Ohm > sowas rein und schon gehts


----------



## Terraworm (30. November 2004)

Erst mal Danke für die Antwort.

War mein Fehler  heisst natürlich nicht Ampere sonder Watt. 
Also 12 Volt 1.14 Watt und 220Volt 22,8 Watt.


----------



## Skinner (30. November 2004)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber die Daten dort oben sind Nennleistungen.

Ich glaub das heiß ja nur wieviel maximal da reingebummt werden.

Kannst sicher ausprobieren. Gib nur eine Lampe rein und steck an.
Die wirds nix zerreißen.


----------



## melmager (30. November 2004)

Terraworm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erst mal Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> War mein Fehler  heisst natürlich nicht Ampere sonder Watt.
> Also 12 Volt 1.14 Watt und 220Volt 22,8 Watt.



Dann aber neu rechnen es fliesst ja dann ein Strom von 0,095 A

R = U/I = 12/0,095 = 126,31 Ohm pro Lampe



> Kannst sicher ausprobieren. Gib nur eine Lampe rein und steck an.
> Die wirds nix zerreißen.



jepp - es passiert nix - eine Birne raus und alles ist dunkel 

Nachtrag:
Warscheinlich ist es eh besser und einfacher sich ein 12 Steckernertzteil zu besorgen
und die Lampen daran anzuklemmen... ist auch vom Sicherheitsaspekt besser - denn wenn du die Kette umbaust und dabei falsch Isolierst kann es böse enden
(220V kann tödlich sein)


----------



## Skinner (1. Dezember 2004)

melmager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Isolierst kann es böse enden
> (220V kann tödlich sein)


Ab 65V Wechselstrom gilts schon als gefährlich


----------

